# The N Family!



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Nala's kittens are now two weeks old and are now trying to climb out the box! Some piccies for you to look at.

Mum is Nala, then in order of appearance, Nalini, Navaah, Neiv and Nayana!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless how cute, what breed is Mam ?*


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

She was a stray that turned up at our door about 5 weeks ago now. Trying to persuade hubby that she should stay and he is beginning to crack!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I only as, as she looks very much like a Norwegian Forest cat.*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Here is a pic of one of mine, to compare.*


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww gorgeous


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awww so cute!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Here is a pic of one of mine, to compare.*


Face is similar isn't it. She is really small though, so think she is just a mog but she is a star nonetheless!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is gorgeous and im in love with the babies,,,,,so cute,,,,,,,,,


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Soooo sweet


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lynsey-these are very cute furcookies-dunno how you haven't eaten them


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They are beautiful  how quickly they grow up


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Lynsey-these are very cute furcookies-dunno how you haven't eaten them


Believe me I spend a lot of time kissing their heads. I think Mum can find them a handful some times, so I babysit while she has some food, poor girl she is so good.


----------

